# 100



## pianoise (Jun 16, 2009)

omg i can't believe this i wrote a super nice intro and now it's all gone because i introduced some websites in it 

anyway hey im an introvert endowed with intuition, feelings and judgemental inclinations and i think that sums up my personality/inclinations.

i like all kinds of arts - literature, fine art, music, culture, language - and also things like psychology, philosophy, theology ... 

i like sketching thoughts and theories in my mind and i would like to share it only if it is presentable. often it is not, but i try anyway. it usually ends up with the person and myself getting confused for nothing.

i'm not a computer noob but i'm having a hard time trying to understand how to use this forum. maybe i'm just new to forums.. but i'm not actually. i don't know ... 

oh and i hate mosquitoes alot. i wish they got extinct.

that's about all, for now. it's not 'all' obviously, yours truly cannot be described with mere words. but i want to end it. why? because this is not a private diary where i can rant on for all i care. 


and so ... it's nice to meet you all!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings pianoise and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum pianoise. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, Pinanoise. Welcome to PersonalityCafe.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

:happy::happy:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome, it's nice to meet you too. :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Ah, a new INFJ. Welcome to PC!


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome

ever heard of mosquito net?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I have a special plan for you since you're an INFJ. You're going swimming for a very long time.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, Pianoise . I also wish mosquitoes didn't exist. I got assaulted by a family of them 2 nights ago even though no windows were open. Maybe they were spiders actually...


----------



## PurtyLady (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi pianose! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! INFJ's are always welcome to join us.roud:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Greetings,
as the Flintstones theme song says, You'll have a grand ole time.:happy:


----------



## Artemis (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice to see a fellow INFJ who is new here. Welcome!


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

mosquitoes suck, thinking of getting a frog to keep on my should and just train him to eat any bug that flies near me. not sure how smart frogs are tho, and if theyd eat if not hungry. plus id have to get him a leash so he wouldnt jump away, or i could just cut off his back legs....

anyways, welcome, may you have short days and terrifying nights whereever it is googles is going to send you.


----------



## pianoise (Jun 16, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> mosquitoes suck, thinking of getting a frog to keep on my should and just train him to eat any bug that flies near me. not sure how smart frogs are tho, and if theyd eat if not hungry. plus id have to get him a leash so he wouldnt jump away, or i could just cut off his back legs....


 
lol that's a sound plan ... but i'll have to like frogs first.


----------



## pianoise (Jun 16, 2009)

slowriot said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> ever heard of mosquito net?


 
yea but mosquito nets are lies.. they give you false sense of security the mosquitoes come in regardless of those nets ....



anyway thanks to all for the greetings!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

> that's about all, for now. it's not 'all' obviously, yours truly cannot be described with mere words. but i want to end it. why? because this is not a private diary where i can rant on for all i care.


oh. 
REALLY..?

welcome, good sir. you shall swim in the sea of mint tea i have especially procured for this very occasion. since mcgoogles so specifically insists on your going swimming. it's quite awesome that you have an avatar in which Bart is... 
...what's that bald Simpson doing in your avatar? i can't tell if he's choking, laughing, dancing, or about to throw up.

anyways, i'm very glad you've come.
do enjoy the forums, i know i'm doing so. ^^

and, gasp, you don't like frogs?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

wekcine...shit ...WELCOME


----------



## pianoise (Jun 16, 2009)

idliketobehappy said:


> oh.
> REALLY..?
> 
> welcome, good sir. you shall swim in the sea of mint tea i have especially procured for this very occasion. since mcgoogles so specifically insists on your going swimming. it's quite awesome that you have an avatar in which Bart is...
> ...


 
I have no idea what he is doing.. he could be cheering for someone

why would I like frogs? I mean ... they are slimy


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)




----------

